# Hi I'm new to the forum



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting some mice, I am looking into everything first so I don't just jump into anything. Looking forward to looking around the forum and meeting you all


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome and hurray for not just jumping in!


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello Sally, that's a great decision! Have fun with your research, and good luck finding the perfect mice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Sally.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  mice are the best pets ever and ive kept a few


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome  Mice are addictive lol


----------

